# Puppy Guessing Time



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

There is a LUCKY forum member who is getting an adorable puppy tomorrow!!!!! Care to guess who and what puppy????? :bolt: :flame:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh! Oh! I know! I know!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Aww, you guys are SO bad!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am never in the loop, so I will just wait for the big reveal.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How about a hint... this member doesn't live in South Carolina (DARN IT!) and Julia and Sheri- you are a lot closer than me!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd guess it's one of Kathy's puppies but I won't even try to guess who's getting a new puppy. I'm jealous though.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess a Bellatalk puppy.....lucky them, but I can't guess who. Can you give us another hint


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am never in the loop either, but I am going to guess that either Sally or Leslie are getting one of Kathy's puppies......


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I know it's not me so I can wait :ranger:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well crap! I wish it was me!:brick:

I don't even care the color or sex! I just want a puppy!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh YAY! More puppy pictures :bounce:
I can't wait to find out who the lucky one is


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Well crap! I wish it was me!:brick:
> 
> I don't even care the color or sex! I just want a puppy!


:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmm.....I wonder who it is????? Can you tell us if it is havanese number 1 or adding another? :ear:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Amanda....Is it you?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

It's got to be a Presidential Litter pup...who, who, who?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

hmmmmm could this be #2 or is it #3???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think I know too!!! Can't wait to see for sure though!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am clueless but I can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It isn't me but it is a puppy I claimed to be mine (can you say jealous!!!)

And another hint, this isn't puppy one or two


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is it Linda?


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I have no idea.....but I can't wait to find out.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Glitter Graphics


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, the puppy is darling!!!! So, if it's one of Kathy's puppies, is it staying in California???


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Is it their 3rd hav?????? If not #1 or #2 ??????


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julia and Lynn~ Yes and yes


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hummm, so a 3rd puppy for someone who lives in Ca. Gosh, who in Ca has 2 havs already..... Sally, is it you????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is it Jane?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Julia and Lynn~ Yes and yes


Leslie,
Thanks that should narrow it down....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Is that Jackie-O? 

Is Tori getting a sister Leslie?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Darn, I opened this thread and said I wouldn't play! I hate SECRETS!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not even going to try and guess yet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

On HER way home and enjoying a bully


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How are you getting all these pics Amanda?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amanda,
If she is on her way home how long will it take before she gets home????

Oh...and I love the picture can we have more pictures????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- via iphone 

Lynn- I am guessing about 4-5 hours. I think we are going to have to wait for more pictures. But I am even being tortured with the waiting here!!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

BJ (formerly known as Grant) is hoping that Jackie is on her way SOUTH from Sacramento, . . . . .maybe to Orange County so they can play together?? Jackie is a sweetie so someone is very lucky. Congrats!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

If she's got a 4 to 5 hour drive from Sacramento, she must be going to Southern California. Ahh, the possibilities.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Maybe she's going North. What's 4 hours North of Sacramento? Darn I was never good at geography.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Just spoke to new mother and here's another hint. Her name was Jackie and she'll be one of a threesome.
1 1/2 hours north of LA right now, coming south.

Go for it!

Dana


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Maybe someone in Nevada or could it be Oregon? She's sure a cutie. I'm jealous.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tori isn't getting a sibling....then how about Ricky and Daisy?


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

more south than that.

Dana


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

where does Jane live?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I was just wondering that myself. I was trying to find the playdate post. I know she had a bit of a drive to get there.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lincoln and Scout's mom Jane lives in N. CA. The drive is less than 4 hours from Kathy's.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonder if she'll stop by here on her way home???


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like that bully wore her out. It's nap time!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

CarlabytheSea? I totally spelled that wrong.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think i know who it is................ 

Ryan


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

too far north for Carlbythesea.

Dana


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Is the secret out yet???? I'm not seeing the persons name just a bunch of guessing.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Secret's not out yet. 2 hours from home still.

Danak


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

NO...Amanda and Leslie will not tell us


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I gave up long ago on the puppy guessing. Whoever it is, congrats and can't wait to see more pics. The pup looks adorable!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:rant: Well darn it! :rant:
The only thing I am certain of,is it isn't me,but it should of been! How's that? I love that puppy too!:kiss:

Congrats to the lucky new owner!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe this forum member changed her mind and is sending her to me  I can't wait for her announcement and photos!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

It's not me! I'm holding out for a little red girl! 

My best guess is Leslie!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I GAP

It's me!! I got Jackie, now known as Gabby! She is the sweetest, cutest little girl in the world!!
You should see the 3 of them together. At first they were just all walking around like one little mob. Lulu and Vinny would not leave her alone (still won't actually) Then they all ran around and played in the back yard and had a ball! I took lots of pic and videos. Now I have to figure out how to do the video on the forum. I will get on it tomorrow!!

Thanks for all playing the guessing game. This is so Cool!!
Carole, Lulu, Vinny and Gabby!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATS CAROLE!!!! Your not going to believe it....but I just was looking up past post of you and Leslie with the dogs out and I thought it might be you. I am so happy for you how fun. Please pictures when you can.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Cobgratulations! Can't wait for pictures your new:angel:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Carole! YOU LUCKY DUCK! Gabby is a gorgeous puppy and you are going to have so much fun! :clap2::whoo: I'm so happy for you!:bounce:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congrats Carole! She is a doll.

Can hardly wait for the pictures and videos of your trio.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Carole,

That's sooo exciting! I can't wait to see more of your little girl and her siblings playing and having a great time. Give Gabby an extra kiss from me. I'll just voyeuristically enjoy raising a little girl through you.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations Carole!!

I can't wait to see more pics...


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Carole,
How wonderful!
Congratulations! Can't wait to hear all about it and see the pictures.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yay! I'm so excited for you Carole.....but do we *really* have to wait until tomarrow to see more of the cuteness?? :baby:
I hope that Gabby's first night in her new home goes smoothly
Congratulations on your new little girl


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Carole! You must be thrilled. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your trio together


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Carole!!!!!! looking forward to lots of pictures!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Carole!!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

YAY!!!!!! BJ's sister is within visiting distance. We're so excited!! Congratulations on Gabby, she's just so pretty! 

Jane


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome Gabby!
Oh yeah, you too Carole.

Dana


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- I am thrilled for you and the pups. I hope there are many RLHs in the next few days! The only thing I am sad about is I can't drive down and see her this weekend  But I hope to see lots of photos to make up for that. Give those pups some belly rubs from me and you get some rest. That is a long boring drive but welcome to the Bellatak family and to team irish pied


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

awesome, congratulations! Can't wait to see pics!

I knew there was a reason I didn't keep the name "Gabriela" for our little girl. (It's taken!  ) 

One more week for us, so many new puppies right now! I'm anxious to see what YOUR Irish Pied looks like.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Carole. She's beautiful.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I love the name! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Carole,

Congrats on the new addition! She is very cute!

Ryan


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG!!!!!
I need to get my hands on her sooooooooon!! You'd better share:hug:!!
Precious.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carole!!! It's you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Carole!!! I can't wait to see the pictures and the video.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah Carole!!! She's beautiful! I hope you guys had a peaceful night and can't wait to see photos of them together!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats carole, lulu & vinny on your new baby! carole, "jackie" now gabby was always my pick of the litter so excited to watch her grow up here.  best to you and your now bigger family. i live vicariously through you!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congats, Carole....enjoy your new little girl!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations...What a doll !!! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Carole! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats, Carole!!! What exciting news to have a new little puppy! I can't wait for the pics!
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, congratulations!!!!! :clap2: Oh, you can really keep a secret, can't you?! :fish: 

How old are Vinny and Lulu again? You are going to be BUSY with 3 Havs. How exciting! 

Jane, I too am holding out for a red girl (or a chocolate one).  

Carole........ pics please!!!!!! hoto:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- How did Gabby's first night go? I am hoping with all Vinnie and Lulu's excitement and the car ride, she was tuckered out and crashed and you did too 

Amanda


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations! And where are the pics???:rant:

And here I sit...waiting for my turn...to get my pup... in a few months...:ranger:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats Carole...I am so so jealous. Can't wait to see more pics of Gabby! What a little darling!

DH and I were talking, I think we might get a 2nd Hav, so Baloo will have someone to play with....still in the planning stages though


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Doesn't take long does it Angie? I wanted another one almost immediately too! I'd still like to have a girl one day. (Don't tell DH!)

Come on Carole, we need details and photos!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! Carole, I can't believe how well you can keep a secret. you little Ninja you. I never would have guessed. But you know the rules!!!! PICTURES of the three please! You are a luck havamom.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It pays not to have too much time for forum browsing. I got right to the reveal!! Congratulations Carole. I can't wait to see more photos.
Was this a spur of the moment thing or have you been seriously looking for a puppy for awhile?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

hedygs said:


> Congrats Carole! She is a doll.
> 
> Can hardly wait for the pictures and videos of your trio.


Carole will be busy for a while I am sure!!! I know though that you will be sure to keep reminding her we need pics! I let Carole know that was required if she was to get a Bellatak puppy! I was thinking of you Hedy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I want to say I am thrilled too like Amanda to welcome Carole to our family! I so enjoyed the time we had together this weekend and I know Jackie/Gabby will be spoiled rotten like she deserves. Love ya both and I look forward to many stories of Carole's 3 Hav's.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Now I really feel cheated! Carole has a new baby girl to love on and isn't even sharing photos!

Kathy---you need to call up Carole now and insist we need pictures!:becky:





Hope you are having a lot of fun Carole!(I know you are) :wink:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

carole, no fair, you have three and i only have one, i'll never catch up! congratulations! judy


----------

